

Microsoft Metro Design... can I use tile design for website design? Or just app? - jhacks

It seems like Microsoft is encouraging use of their tile design for their apps. As can be seen here:<p>http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/apps/hh868264.aspx<p>However, can this design be applied to a website? Or could Microsoft come after you for copyright/patent of some sort?<p>I just really like the tile design concept but don't want to Microsoft coming after me for anything.<p>And although they seem to be encouraging the design, it seems like they just want those who create apps for their OS to use it and not sure if they'd like it to carry on to a website that is independent of their OS.<p>What do you guys think?
======
thedillio
I don't think it is a problem to use the design methods outlined in the
article. In fact, Microsoft didn't invent this type of design per se. They
simply coined the term "Metro" for tiled block layout. Check out "responsive
design" at the link below and you will notice several similarities.

<http://www.alistapart.com/articles/responsive-web-design/>

